# The lady had a question



## ICE (Jan 20, 2016)

This is in the attic.  I was there for a furnace install inspection.  So I wrote a correction about collapsing the duct with zip ties.  The lady HO in her 40's brought it up after I came out of the attic.  You never know what they know and she has been in the attic looking for herself.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe she put the zip ties on to see if the inspector would catch it???:devilish:


----------



## Msradell (Jan 20, 2016)

The contractor wanted to avoid dampers in the ductwork so he used the zip ties to reduce the cross-section of the ducts while he was balancing airflow! New way of doing it that much cheaper.


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2016)

I've seen worse... sadly.


----------



## ICE (Jan 21, 2016)

> The contractor wanted to avoid dampers in the ductwork so he used the zip ties to reduce the cross-section of the ducts while he was balancing airflow! New way of doing it that much cheaper.


Ya I figured as much.  A little too cheap for me.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 21, 2016)

ICE & Msradell,

So what your saying is the contractor is scamming and when doing the inspection we inspectors need to be aware of this trick?


----------



## ICE (Jan 21, 2016)

> ICE & Msradell,So what your saying is the contractor is scamming and when doing the inspection we inspectors need to be aware of this trick?


Yes       .


----------



## ICE (May 18, 2016)

This time around the lady asked if she should feel air





coming out of here when the furnace is operating.





The correction stated to replace the vent with B vent that is sealed all the way through the roofs.


----------



## north star (May 18, 2016)

*@ 0 @ 0 @*


Soooooo, ...ICE, have you been "un-marginalized" ?

Some time back you mentioned that you fell out of
favor with management, and was only doing a few
types of less critical inspections.

Have you now regained favor with management, or
are you still "in the doghouse" [ so-to-speak ] ?
Curious minds wanna know...


*@ 0 @ 0 @*


----------



## ICE (May 20, 2016)

"Have you now regained favor with management"

I have given up on that.  There is just no way to please management without compromising my morals.  

Here is an example from this week.  The inspection is for a remodel of a house.  A den has been converted to a bedroom.  Not a big deal.  A door was moved and a closet was built.  The rub is that the owner pulled the permit as an Owner/Builder.  In so doing, the owner must sign on the permit that the dwelling is his primary residence and it will not be offered for sale for a period of one year.

This house is vacant and there is a realtor's sign on the lawn.  At the first inspection I was met by a workman and I wrote a correction to have a licensed contractor obtain the permit.  The next day the owner called for another inspection.  The owner was there for this visit and wanted to know what the problem is.  I explained the situation and the owner exclaimed that the house is not for sale.  I pointed out the sign and the owner said that the sign is meaningless because he is telling me that it is not for sale.  I assured him that I would not be able to help him.

I called the realtor and he said that he has the listing and $489K is the asking price.  He told me that the owner lives elsewhere and this house has been a rental.

The owner went to my office and complained to the office manager.  The office manager sent another inspector with instruction to sign off the work and proceed to a final inspection.





I asked the manager if the owner/builder rule can be tossed out in the future.  I was told no and that it will be handled on a case by case basis.  Which is double speak for liars and cheaters reign supreme.

While there are no apparent life safety issues I prefer a level playing field.  And I Shirley don't want to coddle liars.


----------



## north star (May 20, 2016)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


Thanks for the update ***Tiger** !   *

You keep on fighting ***Tiger*** !


*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------

